# How to connect a TV tuner card with a laptop



## Leonidus06 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Friends,
Can any1 please advise me how to connect a External TV Tuner Card with Laptop ?
I was wondering if its possible i could connect my modded PS2 with it, and play.
Please advise me guys.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Nov 3, 2008)

which tv tuner card u hav ??


----------



## Leonidus06 (Nov 3, 2008)

I dont have one but would like to buy one, can you suggest a suitable one, i have a compaq presario laptop, but it does not work...i mean i dunno what the problem is with it. I vl get it repaired soon, but in the meanwhile i wish to use its LCD screen only will be be feasible to connect it externally ? If u know how please advise me.


----------



## realdan (Nov 3, 2008)

i doubt you can do it the way you wanted it to be done for you


----------

